
Polio makes comeback in Venezuela after decades - adventured
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2018-06-polio-comeback-venezuela-decades.html
======
SimeVidas
How are people holding up over there in general?

------
onetimemanytime
_> >Encourage the messy, incompetent toddler who really wants to do the dishes
now, and over time, he'll turn into the competent 7-year-old who still wants
to help._

Not to mention that they need to learn, eventually they'll need it.

~~~
kjeetgill
I think you meant to comment here: How Children in a Maya Village Do Chores
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17280710](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17280710)

~~~
onetimemanytime
Yp, sorry.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17280710](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17280710)

------
fernly
Can't be arsed to follow this up, lacking links in the article. Does anyone
know if there is a clue as to how the virus got into the country? It only
circulates in very few places, I thought, and none in the Americas.

~~~
tomohawk
The previously last known places for polio were Afganistan, Pakistan, and
Syria. These are places where Iran has a military presence. There is military
cooperation between Venezuela and Iran.

~~~
mkbkn
AFAIK, there is no military presence of Iran in Pakistan and Afganistan. Could
you share some neutral sources to back-up your claim?

------
almostApatriot1
Isn't Bill Gates basically betting on this scenario not happening?

~~~
bertil
I don’t think even Bill Gates was counting on something as devastating as what
is happening in Venezuela at the moment. His charity needs minimally
functional countries to be able to access all children.

~~~
almostApatriot1
the human development index of Venezuela is in the top half of countries world
wide.

Secondly, Bill Gates was vaccinating only in countries where polio is endemic.
His whole thing is once it's gone, it shouldn't come back.

~~~
makmanalp
> the human development index of Venezuela is in the top half of countries
> world wide.

The latest UN HDI data is from 2016 - things have gone /drastically/ downhill
for Venezuela since then, especially in the last 6 months.

